# [gelöst] Jetzt will vdr gar nicht mehr.

## Klaus Meier

Irgendwie macht mich das Teil noch wahnsinnig, aber ich finde es einfach genial, kann nicht mehr ohne.

Aber jetzt lässt es sich gar nicht mehr starten. Es gibt:/etc/init.d/vdr start

vdr                | * Preparing start of vdr:

vdr                | *   Waiting for DVB devices ...                      [ ok ]

vdr                | *   Checking config files ...                        [ ok ]

vdr                | * Starting vdr ...                                   [ ok ]

vdr                | *   Waiting for working vdr ...

vdr                | * VDR process died, please check logfile             [ !! ]

vdr                |/usr/bin/vdr: Kein Prozess gefunden

vdr                | * ERROR: vdr failed to startmessages gibt folgendes:May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] VDR version 1.6.0-2 started

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] switched to user 'vdr'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] running as daemon (tid=2900)

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] codeset is 'UTF-8' - known

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] found 1 locales in /usr/share/locale

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'slv,slo'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'ita'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'dut,nla,nld'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'por'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'fra,fre'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'nor'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'fin,suo'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'pol'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'esl,spa'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'ell,gre'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'sve,swe'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'rom,rum'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'hun'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'cat,cln'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'rus'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'hrv'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'est'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'dan'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'cze,ces'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'tur'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] no locale for language code 'ukr'

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading plugin: /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins/libvdr-osdteletext.so.1.6.0

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading plugin: /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins/libvdr-reelchannelscan.so.1.6.0

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading plugin: /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins/libvdr-remote.so.1.6.0

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading plugin: /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins/libvdr-xineliboutput.so.1.6.0

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/sources.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/diseqc.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/channels.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/commands.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/reccmds.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/svdrphosts.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/remote.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf vdr: [2900] loading /etc/vdr/keymacros.conf

May  2 21:17:59 airwolf /etc/init.d/vdr[2816]: ERROR: vdr failed to startdmesg ist auch sauber[    5.099180] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0, 2, 17 loaded

[    5.099366] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:04:07.0, rev: 209, irq: 23, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfebff800

[    5.099383] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 0070:6701, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1110 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=104,autodetected]

[    5.099437] saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 6400000

[    5.240106] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 70 00 01 67 54 20 1c 00 43 43 a9 1c 55 d2 b2 92

[    5.240112] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff 0e ff 20 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    5.240116] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 01 40 01 32 32 01 01 33 88 ff 00 aa ff ff ff ff

[    5.240121] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    5.240125] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff 21 00 c2 96 10 03 32 15 60 ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    5.240129] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240133] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240137] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240141] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 80: 84 09 00 04 20 77 00 40 a5 ff 0d f0 73 05 29 00

[    5.240146] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 90: 84 08 00 06 cb 05 01 00 94 48 89 72 07 70 73 09

[    5.240150] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom a0: 23 5f 73 0a fc 72 72 0b 2f 72 0e 01 72 0f 03 72

[    5.240154] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom b0: 10 01 72 11 ff 79 8d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240158] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom c0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240162] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240166] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240171] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    5.240197] tveeprom 6-0050: Hauppauge model 67019, rev B4B4, serial# 917413

[    5.240199] tveeprom 6-0050: MAC address is 00:0d:fe:0d:ff:a5

[    5.240201] tveeprom 6-0050: tuner model is Philips 8275A (idx 114, type 4)

[    5.240203] tveeprom 6-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) NTSC(M) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xfc)

[    5.240206] tveeprom 6-0050: audio processor is SAA7131 (idx 41)

[    5.240207] tveeprom 6-0050: decoder processor is SAA7131 (idx 35)

[    5.240209] tveeprom 6-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has IR transmitter

[    5.240211] saa7133[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=67019

[    5.511539] i2c-core: driver [tuner] using legacy suspend method

[    5.511547] i2c-core: driver [tuner] using legacy resume method

[    5.562669] tuner 6-004b: Tuner -1 found with type(s) Radio TV.

[    5.601029] tda829x 6-004b: setting tuner address to 61

[    5.730152] tda829x 6-004b: type set to tda8290+75a

[    8.730139] IR keymap rc-hauppauge not found

[    8.730148] Registered IR keymap rc-empty

[    8.730294] input: i2c IR (HVR 1110) as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0/input14

[    8.730401] rc0: i2c IR (HVR 1110) as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0

[    8.730407] ir-kbd-i2c: i2c IR (HVR 1110) detected at i2c-6/6-0071/ir0 [saa7133[0]]

[    8.764262] saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

[    8.764360] saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

[    8.764427] saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

[    8.795430] dvb_init() allocating 1 frontend

[    8.832142] DVB: registering new adapter (saa7133[0])

[    8.832152] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...

[    8.884162] tda1004x: setting up plls for 48MHz sampling clock

[    9.065149] tda1004x: found firmware revision 20 -- okHat jemand eine Idee? Und eins noch, mit Kaffeine geht alles prima.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu May 03, 2012 6:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Falls neulich fontconfig auf 2.9.0 aktualisiert wurde (qlop -lu fontconfig), versuch mal ein downgrade auf 2.8.0-r2.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das wars... oh mein Gott, was ist das denn? Wer soll denn auf so was kommen? Danke!

----------

## chithanh

Das kam wenn man vdr mit fontconfig-2.9.0 direkt von der shell gestartet hat:

```
vdr: fcmatch.c:850: IA__FcFontSort: Assertion `result != ((void *)0)' failed.
```

Inzwischen durch folgenden Patch behoben:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/media-video/vdr/files/vdr-1.6.0_p2_fontconfig_fontsort.patch?view=markup

----------

